# 14" concrete blades



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anybody ever used this brand before

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/tls/1930683027.html


I cant tell who makes them from the picts, but 70 bucks is cheap for 1 blade .

Should I go get them?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I dunno what to say, bro. I'd hate to be the guy that said, "Oh! What a great deal! Go and get 'em." and then have you discover they're made of aluminum or something.

But if they're diamond cutting grit it still seems like a pretty good deal. About par for carbide tho.


----------

